# thinking about buying a coach gun



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

i've been kicking around buying a coach gun, but i don't know much about them. I've passed up a few guns not really knowing what's good or bad. any advice for me? i'd like something with some character..


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*May I Ask.......*

What will this weapon be used for (application) ?? --- SAWMAN


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

primary protection for the coming zombie war...hehe.. seriously, i don't really have a primary use for one, it's probably what's holding me back from having one already.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

PM sent,and guess what Hornady now makes zombie specific rounds...


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

for a fun gun, you could look at a Stoeger or perhaps a Stevens 311 .

I had the itch for one of those lever action shotguns myself so I know where you're coming from .


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Have you seen the new Stoeger Home Defense/Zombie Coach gun? Enough said.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Get one of these Stoegers and a Judge, and you are ready for a Zombie Apocalypse haha.


----------



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

Stoeger Supreme Coach Gun has choke tubes with a single trigger. The basic has double triggers and not threaded for choke tubes. Someone is always looking for one so if it isnt your cup of tea someone will take it off your hands.


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

Serious consideration should be given to the Stevens 311. It would be my choice for shortening to a 'coach length' hammerless double. I currently have an older Norinco Model 88 hammer gun. It gets the job done but I hate that cross-bolt safety, especially because it already has a tang safety!


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

omrbh said:


> Serious consideration should be given to the Stevens 311. It would be my choice for shortening to a 'coach length' hammerless double. I currently have an older Norinco Model 88 hammer gun. It gets the job done but I hate that cross-bolt safety, especially because it already has a tang safety!


Does anyone know where a good Stevens 311 can be found and at reasonable price? I would love to have one if the price was right.


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

Fanner 50........hey, I like that! Had one when I was a kid, lost it, then a few years ago a friend found one in an antique store and bought it for me! Now, as to your question. I had, at one time a mid 60's (no serial #) 311 12ga 26 in bbls but sold it to a city policeman. If I knew where one was at like you describe I just might jump on it. There are several listed on gunbroker.com if you want to go that way.


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

omrbh said:


> Fanner 50........hey, I like that! Had one when I was a kid, lost it, then a few years ago a friend found one in an antique store and bought it for me! Now, as to your question. I had, at one time a mid 60's (no serial #) 311 12ga 26 in bbls but sold it to a city policeman. If I knew where one was at like you describe I just might jump on it. There are several listed on gunbroker.com if you want to go that way.


I've been checking them out on Gunbroker and may go that route. I think one would make a great SBS.

I had a Fanner 50 as a kid too, hence my user name. Thanks to eBay I now have three of them hanging on the wall in the den. Love my Fanner 50's. :thumbup:


----------



## GROUPER321 (Jul 30, 2008)

Fanner50 said:


> Does anyone know where a good Stevens 311 can be found and at reasonable price? I would love to have one if the price was right.


Well I collect side by side's from a 12ga to 410's and in between, I would say a pawn shop that's I would start. Their sometimes hard to deal with since they wont budge off their price. These guns are not that sought after around here, yes everyone wants ONE but a good price comes with condition... That being said you probally pay around 275 for a good one 450 and up for one in 95% blue, but i doubt you would find one in that condition unless it was reblued, which would drop the value to some collectors. But the most important factor when I buy one is the condition of the barrel, how tight the gun is and the feel and does it shoot? With this said I hope this helps you, I am a Auctioneer in FL, and GA and do run into them sometimes, so if you need any advice or consulting need in this feild just let me know. my email is [email protected] thank's Brandon.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Got a hacksaw? Go find an old SBS at the pawn shop and commence to hacking...instant coach gun at the lowest possible price!


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

A pretty nice 311 was for sale over here a couple weeks ago for 275.00. I think the guy finally sold it. It was advertised for over 2 weeks. there is one in the for sale section of the site but he's asking 350.00 for it and it doesn't look to be in great shape from the pics. Most of the ones I've seen have been 50-100 bucks overpriced in my opinion.

A short SxS is a handy, very imposing weapon though. Much shorter over all length than a pump.


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks Brandon and kaferhaus for the information. It is really appreciated.
I saw the ad for the one that is for sale now. It looks to be in really bad condition and is Way overpriced. I'll keep checking the ads and hopefully a good one will show up. Interesting thing is I had one about thirty years ago.
I think every gun I've ever sold I've regretted later on. Again, I appreciate the information. Thanks.


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

GROUPER321 said:


> Well I collect side by side's from a 12ga to 410's and in between, I would say a pawn shop that's I would start. Their sometimes hard to deal with since they wont budge off their price. These guns are not that sought after around here, yes everyone wants ONE but a good price comes with condition... That being said you probally pay around 275 for a good one 450 and up for one in 95% blue, but i doubt you would find one in that condition unless it was reblued, which would drop the value to some collectors. But the most important factor when I buy one is the condition of the barrel, how tight the gun is and the feel and does it shoot? With this said I hope this helps you, I am a Auctioneer in FL, and GA and do run into them sometimes, so if you need any advice or consulting need in this feild just let me know. my email is [email protected] thank's Brandon.


Brandon, thank you very much for the info and offer of help. It is appreciated.


----------

